# BACON vs. TULIP



## reaganmarsh (Jun 23, 2012)

This made me smile, especially since I'm in the South...where no dish is considered "complete" without bacon (or sweet tea).View attachment 2935


----------



## ubermadchen (Jun 24, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## MarieP (Jun 24, 2012)

reaganmarsh said:


> Rev. Reagan Marsh
> Pastor, Beacon Baptist Church of Albany, GA (since April 2011)
> We are a Southern Baptist Convention church.
> My confessional commitments are the London Baptist Confession (1689) and the Abstract of Principles (1858).
> My Facebook



Change the name of your church to Bacon Baptist, I dare you! 

That would be a funny slip-up...


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 24, 2012)

MarieP -- ha ha!


----------



## jesusslave (Jun 24, 2012)

hahaha!! Love it


----------

